

Ask HN: Any examples of solid UI/UX design for an admin interface? - oziumjinx

We're in the midst of redesigning our backend admin interface for an advertising related startup and would love to see some slick dashboard designs for some inspiration.  Got any references, links, sites worth checking out?
======
maxdemarzi
ThemeForest Admin Templates is a good start.

[http://themeforest.net/category/site-templates/admin-
templat...](http://themeforest.net/category/site-templates/admin-templates)

------
latch
This was on HN a couple days ago, it's a full Rails plugin, but I thought the
design/output was really solid:

<http://activeadmin.info/>

------
shii
Nearlyfree webmail's is very nice imo. kijin just announced it in the
nearlyfreespeech forums a few days ago:
<https://github.com/kijin/nearlyfreemail>

Screenshots: <http://imgur.com/a/7oUDK>

The recently posted show HN for that analytics site was very slick and sharp
as well.

------
iisbum
Love Dribbble for stuff like this:
[http://dribbble.com/search?q=admin&x=0&y=0](http://dribbble.com/search?q=admin&x=0&y=0)

------
dy
I saw this at Google IO (vaadin.com). I know it's in Java but it's a solid set
of templates/controls/widgets that seems great for admin interfaces.

------
petervandijck
Google analytics is not bad, actually.

